# Smoking wood question?



## wanna be (Jan 31, 2010)

I was wondering if any of guys have ever used the Jack Danieals wood chunks in your smoker.Oak is not my favorite wood to use ,but I was wondering if the fact that the wood has soaked in J.D for several years Does it impart a differant flavor that is worth the extra expense.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2010)

I've never used it, but, I'd try it.  The next time I'm out I'll look for it.  Do you think you don't like Oak because you use too many chunks?  It can be pretty bitter if used in excess.   I only add mine at the beginning and when it's gone, it's gone.


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 31, 2010)

I have used it for salmon, and it does taste great.  I find that the difference between different woods is subtle, though.   Also I find using two different woods (ie. one less potent as a base and a bit of a more potent one, such as mesquite, to induce some good flavor) is better than using just one and running the chance of getting something bitter tasting.

When I bought it the expense really wasn't a huge difference between that and normal wood chips - but maybe that is just how they price it here.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 31, 2010)

Not impressed....It's mostly hype and marketing .......


----------



## PaniniGuy (Feb 3, 2010)

The key is to match your wood to what you are smokin!  I did not notice the flavor when I smoked with it.  However, if you soak the meat in the whiskey first and then smoke it - you will get a much better flavor of the whiskey.  Personnaly, I like brining my meat in good old coke and spices, then smoke over mesquite charcoal.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 10, 2010)

I have used it in a smoker box in the grills. Just to give a smokey taste to grilled stuff. Never used it in my smoker. I don't think it is any different in taste to regular oak chips.


----------



## vagriller (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a bunch of cherry, and I usually have a couple of chunks soaking in water. When I grill I throw one on there, and it seems to impart some nice flavor to whatever I'm grilling.


----------

